# Wards hawthorne



## ratcycle (Jul 25, 2007)

Has anyone ever heard of a wards and hawthorne bike.  If so where can I go to get parts for them and also where can I find a serial number chart for them?


Thanks 

Levi


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 25, 2007)

yeah prob one of the most common bikes out there so parts tend to be very abundant I have several myself. What parts are you looking for? Post a picture of your bicycle. I dont think there is a serial number chart sorry


----------



## ratcycle (Jul 26, 2007)

The parts I am looking are front and rear wheelsets.  They must 26 x 2.125 and the rear is coaster brake.   



Thanks 

Levi


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 27, 2007)

do you still have the original ones, send me a picture of the bike to cosmo9o@insightbb.com


----------



## ratcycle (Jul 3, 2014)

please delete


----------

